# Opinions on a color design for a 68



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I know neither one of these cars is a 68 GTO. One is a 69 firebird and the other one is a 69 GTO hotwheels car. I was think about how these concepts would work on a 68. Maybe not the same colors, but same design. What do you guys think? One of these 2 or a solid color.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If "you" really like one or the other, go for it. Personally, I don't care for either...... If you plan on selling it in the next 10 years or less, a solid color would broaden your pool of buyers. jmo


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Green Goat said it, IMO. History shows that custom graphics age poorly....think '70's panel paint schemes / murals and '80's Nike sneaker stripes in pastel colors. But, do what you _want_ with your car.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

*2 tone ...careful*

been my experience two tone cars that were not done like that at the factory dont appeal to the majority of people ... done a lot of paint jobs in my career and that always seemed the case when other people saw the cars .. the owners on the other hand liked what they got ... you paint a car for what you like ..knowing though your resale customer market will probably be reduced quite a bit


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I do like the first design, and I've thought about some different designs for my car over the years to break up all the orange. In retrospect i wish I would have painted it back to the stock Warwick Blue or Chrystal Turquoise but I do still like the orange.

As an aside, I have a friend with a nice little 67 Chevy II. Nice smallblock auto car built in the early 90's style of monochrome paint. Schoolbus yellow on everything dechromed and then some nice pink an blue stripes on the lower doors sweeping over the rear quarters . I mean it screams 1993 at you. It's still a nice car but he won't drive it because it looks SO dated. And it would cost a bundle to strip all the chrome and redo it and repaint the car and find the original seats (JAZ racing seats in black and yellow).

If he had just painted it back to the original color it would always be in style.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Exactly the point I was trying to make, Alky, only you said it much better. "What's hip today might soon become passe"....Tower of Power
Classic original design, on the other hand, never goes out of style. Black and chrome will _always_ look killer!!!


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

What color would some of you all paint it if you had a 68? I know I can paint it what ever color I like. I just want some outside opinions. I want it to look mean. I was either thinking phantom black pearl, jet black stage 1, or black cherry pearl. What color would you paint a 68?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you are thinking black pearl, I have a 2010 Mercury Milan in Tuxedo Black I think it's called. It is a black metallic and is real sharp IMO. It has red, green and gold micro flake in it an really pops in the sun. I'm not sure if it is a Mercury only color as I've seen Lincolns painted similarly. Also seen the newer Malibu's painted a black metallic that looks nice. Just a suggestion. :cheers

It's much easier to do touch ups if you have to with an OEM standard color. My car is actually the orange used on 96 Mustangs.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

everyone has their own opinion- but when all is said and done would you rather have a car a majority of people like to look at or one you love to look at?? I chose the latter and when I went to a Pontiac show I was pretty much snubbed by the purist- ask me if I give a sh1t what they think. Go with the color YOU want if you plan on keeping it- I also cant see any black color not looking good.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I understand its totally up to me. I'm just asking because somebody may have a paint color that I have never heard of; like the tuxudo black. I have never heard that color and its a cool looking color.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If I had a '68, I would prefer it in Flambeau Burgundy or Starlight Black. If it was originally another cool color like Verdero Green, I'd go with that.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The only color I wouldn't want on a 68 would be primer.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Stripes (could always go in vinyl so they could be removed) would look cool on a full resto-mod, but for a more stock car you cannot go wrong with an original color. I don't care for the glitter colors of the year on the classics (tangerine, Lime, etc.). That Tuxedo black is very nice though. I was never a fan of Blue until i got my car and the more i looked at the pristine paint on the inner trunk lid the more it grew on me. Ended up cross referencing Barrier Blue with a mid 90's GM color (Bahama Blue Metallic), to get the same color blue with a very fine metallic in it to give it a little more kick. Just remember the more pearls and flakes the more money the paint will cost and the harder it will be to match if you ever need a repair.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I really like the tuxedo black. I was talking to my cousin and he said the same thing about the vinyl; that way if I don't like I could remove it and buff the car.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

The Royal Bobcat scheme was kind of cool


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I found a 68 that's tuxedo black with a red pin stripe and it looks sweet.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice. I like the subtle red pinstripe ties in with the GTO emblem on the front fender and the marker lights. Just enough color to stand out. I'd maybe go for some redline tires on that car, red center caps on the wheels or the stock lugnuts with the red centers.

Good friend of mine used to own an all black 69 SS Nova (396 4 speed) w/vinyl top and he had it hand pinstriped in red, blue and silver in a similar fashion.

With pinstripes a little can go a long way as they say.......


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

What kind of top is that? I wondering what other pinstripe color would make that car look sweet.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

BLACK!!arty:


----------

